# Just joined TTOC!! :-D



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

Hiya,

Just bought a years membership, How long does it roughly take to come through and get your membership number etc?

I take it they do a fair few meets and offer advice etc?

Cheers!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Shouldn't take long fella  drop wallsendmags a p/m he might help you out with your membership number


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

trev said:


> Shouldn't take long fella  drop wallsendmags a p/m he might help you out with your membership number


Cheers buddy!

Keith


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Keith. Nice car


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Welcome Keith. Nice car


Cheers bud,

Its the cleanest one i've owned to be fair....wheels let it down tho! 
After some Old style Rs4's 
Or the 3.2v6 ones

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club Keith  

Paul


----------

